# Last Turning For Awhile



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 24, 2020)

This is the last project on my current lathe. We’ve been together since September of last year. What better way to say goodbye than with a nice piece of olive from @Burly Man.... or so I thought. Turns out I don’t like turning dry, rock hard wood. It’s been slow going. I even keep a ceramic rod in my pocket to hone my tools as I go. Even so, I’m spending more time at the grinder than I am turning. It still needs to be finished. I’m about half way done hollowing, I decided to take a break and prep the outside for finishing. I’m undecided on what to do with the cracks. I might leave the bigger ones and fill in the smaller ones. Any thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Burly Man (Aug 24, 2020)

Ouch! that cuts deep... well, maybe not that deep since your tools are dull now! :) Ya, olive is not for the faint of heart. I stick to making cutting and serving boards with it, so I've never actually turned any, I guess if I do I'll turn it green. I fill all the voids that I come across in my boards with an epoxy that I add color to, to make it the color of the dark brown/black streaks in the wood... usually looks pretty cool. 

Well, I hate too have your last piece on the lathe be a bummer, let me know what I can do to make it right for you if your unhappy with the wood.

Best of luck with your move!

Joel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 24, 2020)

I'd be tempted to pack the cracks with dry coffee grounds and then drip some thin CA glue into those filled cracks. Haven't tried using epoxy & coffee grounds yet maybe someone will chime in

-Karl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 24, 2020)

Burly Man said:


> Ouch! that cuts deep... well, maybe not that deep since your tools are dull now! :) Ya, olive is not for the faint of heart. I stick to making cutting and serving boards with it, so I've never actually turned any, I guess if I do I'll turn it green. I fill all the voids that I come across in my boards with an epoxy that I add color to, to make it the color of the dark brown/black streaks in the wood... usually looks pretty cool.
> 
> Well, I hate too have your last piece on the lathe be a bummer, let me know what I can do to make it right for you if your unhappy with the wood.
> 
> ...


Definitely not unhappy! The wood is beautiful, I’ve just been spoiled by only turning green birch. I like the idea of filling it with a dark epoxy. I did silver on that other blank and it turned out pretty damn cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 24, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> I'd be tempted to pack the cracks with dry coffee grounds and then drip some thin CA glue into those filled cracks. Haven't tried using epoxy & coffee grounds yet maybe someone will chime in
> 
> -Karl.


That’s a good idea, I tried coffee and epoxy on the other piece of olive I had. When I went to clean it up on the lathe, I only had a thin layer in the cracks and it turned away. Kinda happy it did, it looked like a grayish goop. Went with silver and CA, it turned out much better.


----------



## trc65 (Aug 24, 2020)

I fill with coffee grounds and epoxy all the time. Biggest problem with that is taking care of all the little bubbles. Many times I'll put a few drops of CA on the packed grounds to hold them in place and then fill with epoxy. Usually though, I'm using epoxy before turning, and making dams with hot glue to contain it. 

On yours Brandon, I'll second Karl's suggestion of coffee plus CA. It would be a nightmare trying to fill those cracks with epoxy right now.

If you go with coffee, might consider using black CA to fill the small cracks.

BTW, nice looking form and wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 24, 2020)

You ought to think about filling them with CA and metal shavings. If you have a key cutting place anywhere near you see if they will give you the shavings from where they cut the keys, very fine stuff. When I fill deep cracks, I pack them with sawdust most of the way then just the top layer of what I want to show. Nice piece man! Hurry and get your butt back to Texas where you belong!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 24, 2020)

My mistake was mixing coffee and epoxy first. It turned into a thick goop. I won’t make that mistake again. I was kind of hoping everyone would say leave the cracks natural, but that’s just the lazy voice in my head. I’ve done some more hollowing, I’m not shooting for a particular thickness. Just trying to get it a little lighter. I sprayed it with shellac, hopefully that prevents the CA glue from staining the wood. I’ll soon find out.


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 24, 2020)

Tony said:


> You ought to think about filling them with CA and metal shavings. If you have a key cutting place anywhere near you see if they will give you the shavings from where they cut the keys, very fine stuff. When I fill deep cracks, I pack them with sawdust most of the way then just the top layer of what I want to show. Nice piece man! Hurry and get your butt back to Texas where you belong!


We are hurrying up, we did our last “Alaska family pictures” on Saturday. I have someone picking up the lathe Labor Day weekend. Just waiting until the house inspection and we are out of here!! 
I know where I can get some key shavings, but I also have powdered silver and powdered copper that will work. The shavings might be better though. The powder seems to just disappear in cracks like these. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 24, 2020)

Love the face making from the little one!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 24, 2020)

Very nice shape and wood! I agree with the others that filling in the cracks would be nice. Haven’t heard of the coffee+ CA/epoxy combo before, but that sounds interesting. 

Best of luck on the move!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 24, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Love the face making from the little one!


She’s our little hellion. Keeps me on my toes for sure. She just came in the garage with a handful of dirt and said “daddy what doin” then she threw the dirt in the air and ran off. I’m being punished for all the bad things I did as a kid.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 24, 2020)

cabomhn said:


> Very nice shape and wood! I agree with the others that filling in the cracks would be nice. Haven’t heard of the coffee+ CA/epoxy combo before, but that sounds interesting.
> 
> Best of luck on the move!


Thank you, I think I’m gonna fill with coffee and CA. Me and epoxy are in bad terms right now. I’ll post an update when I get it filled.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 25, 2020)

Nice shape! Yea olive is much nicer to turn green... Olive is also very unstable so if you do fill the cracks I would wait till you get to Texas due to the contrast in climate, and let it aclimate for a while. Otherwise the fill can separate from the wood, or squeeze it proud of the surface...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 25, 2020)

Best of luck on your move to Texas. Nice family portrait! Everything is bigger in Texas, including a new lathe for you, I hope! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 25, 2020)

@Tony beat me to it; I was thinking metal shavings also. You mentioned "natural" and for some reason I backed off of that (just my opinion) for some reason; can't really explain it. In this case the form needs something...…………..let me go down a different direction. @Brandon Sloan , you are an incredible turner and even dealing with this piece of wood you have come up with an incredible form!!! I guess I have an expectation of you to take it to the next level with some type of fill in the cracks.

I am not putting you up on a pedestal Brandon; but you do inspire me and I always look forward to seeing what is coming off your lathe. So, no pressure...………..really, I mean that!!  (hope this came out sounding okay...………)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 25, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Nice shape! Yea olive is much nicer to turn green... Olive is also very unstable so if you do fill the cracks I would wait till you get to Texas due to the contrast in climate, and let it aclimate for a while. Otherwise the fill can separate from the wood, or squeeze it proud of the surface...


That’s a great point Barry. I’m gonna wait until I get down to Texas. I hadn’t thought about the climate issues. It’s pretty dry here, I would think that it’s better to go from a dry climate to a humid one. I guess we shall see.


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 25, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Best of luck on your move to Texas. Nice family portrait! Everything is bigger in Texas, including a new lathe for you, I hope! Chuck


Thank you Chuck, the new lathe is a monster. 850lbs and I’ll be filling you guys in on the new lathe soon. Still working out some final details.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 25, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> @Tony beat me to it; I was thinking metal shavings also. You mentioned "natural" and for some reason I backed off of that (just my opinion) for some reason; can't really explain it. In this case the form needs something...…………..let me go down a different direction. @Brandon Sloan , you are an incredible turner and even dealing with this piece of wood you have come up with an incredible form!!! I guess I have an expectation of you to take it to the next level with some type of fill in the cracks.
> 
> I am not putting you up on a pedestal Brandon; but you do inspire me and I always look forward to seeing what is coming off your lathe. So, no pressure...………..really, I mean that!!  (hope this came out sounding okay...………)


Thank you Garry, your compliments help push me to keep at this. I’m going to take Barry’s advice and wait until I get back to Texas. I’m starting to get some ideas in my head that I think will definitely take this piece up a notch. As soon as I get set up in Texas with the new lathe, I’m really planning on making some cool stuff.

The turner that I convinced to take me under his wing, makes some amazing pieces. Here’s one of his works in progress and one of his finished pieces. These are hollowed free hand using a tool rest that he designed!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Aug 25, 2020)

Nicely done! I’d fill them all or leave them all... I’ve never warmed up to the partial fill.

When I turn ebony or African Blackwood, I’ll clean up before turning it and then save all the curls that come off. I stick them in a small coffee grinder to turn it into a powder. I don’t really drink coffee, so I had to find another way to get a dark filler.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 25, 2020)

That's an interesting looking rig, do I see rubber under the top layer? I usually hollow freehand as well, that looks like it would make things a little less jolting...


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 25, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> That's an interesting looking rig, do I see rubber under the top layer? I usually hollow freehand as well, that looks like it would make things a little less jolting...


It’s the wiring for the small LED lights that light up the inside of the piece that’s being hollowed. Here’s a better picture. He’s using a Rolle Munro hollowing tool attaches to a 48” bar. The tool rest goes inside the piece and keeps the cutter head from being unsupported. He’s given me permission to use his design and improve upon it. I have a few ideas, my dads a retired machinist. Hopefully he recovers enough to help me with improvements.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 25, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done! I’d fill them all or leave them all... I’ve never warmed up to the partial fill.
> 
> When I turn ebony or African Blackwood, I’ll clean up before turning it and then save all the curls that come off. I stick them in a small coffee grinder to turn it into a powder. I don’t really drink coffee, so I had to find another way to get a dark filler.


Thank you, I’m leaning towards filling them all. I’m going to steal your Blackwood trick if that’s okay?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

